# Post Your DIY Stands!



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

so i got this somewhat DIY stand when i got my 55g tank, however i do not like it, it was designed very minimal benefits in mind, the center of the stand is skinny and looks to have been used for those cruel 1/2 Gallon Beta Cubes to be lined on...

i want do design and build something with more functionality to it..

and was wondering if any of you would mind sharing w/ me your DIY Stands/...to get me inspired...

(i tried thumbing through this forum, but with so many and them being far and inbetween thought a general thread for stands would be great, if not just for me but for others too)

Thanks Ahead of Time


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

I just finished my 55 gallon stand and canopy last week and brought it in the house Sunday- spent 5 hours arranging rocks last night and it's ready to add water :dancing:










My build thread is here: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=241789

I built this stand for my 29 gallon ~15 years ago, it now holds a 37 gallon:


----------



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

yah i was looking @ your thread the other day... but i was confused w/ you lighting, CFL's for tank lighting? is that suitable for a tank, or even enough light? ... well i guess as long as its daylight bright light?


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

rp-photo said:


> yah i was looking @ your thread the other day... but i was confused w/ you lighting, CFL's for tank lighting? is that suitable for a tank, or even enough light? ... well i guess as long as its daylight bright light?


Oh it's plenty bright alright- I'm only using two of the three available 13W 5,000K bulbs and the tank is really well-lit, almost *too* bright even. 
I'm really happy with the lights, gotta thank Razorback for that one. :thumb:


----------



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

*bump for more


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

You mentioned thumbing through the forum. I'm not sure if this was just browsing or searching.
On the off chance that you didn't run a search, here are the results from DIY Stand:
https://www.google.com/search?q=diy+sta ... om%2FphpBB


----------



## lelandgray (Jan 19, 2011)

I used 3/4 birch plywood for my whole stand, and fastened with cabinet screws and finish nails. It was used for a 55 gal, but is big enough for a 75/90/110.

Before Paint









After Paint


----------



## Doc_Polit (Jul 22, 2003)

Here is mine; Built to hold a 120 gallon tank (4').


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

Doc_Polit said:


> Here is mine; Built to hold a 120 gallon tank (4').


Very nice, I really like the contrasting doors! :thumb:

Update: I reconfigured my light arrangement last night- I eliminated the socket in the middle as it was producing a black stripe (shadow) from the tank brace, and moved the two outboard light sockets more towards the middle. It looks a lot better now.


----------



## Doc_Polit (Jul 22, 2003)

> Very nice, I really like the contrasting doors! :thumb:


Thanks Mike_G!


----------



## S14Swap240sx (Jan 3, 2011)

got lazy never finished doors.. maybe this month


----------



## nikouro (Mar 6, 2012)

not yet completed, but work on it :dancing: 
Dimensions: 140 cm * 75cm * 50cm


----------

